

Lumia 920 vs iPhone 5 dimensions vs weight - abdophoto
http://abdophoto.tumblr.com/post/31691722139/lumia-920-vs-iphone-5

======
SimianLogic2
I'm considering the 920 instead of the iPhone 5 (though I may come screaming
back). For me it's comforting that the phone has some heft--most of the
Samsung phones feel really cheap compared to the iPhone.

------
mtgx
So the Lumia 920 is almost twice as heavy.

~~~
dpark
I wouldn't say "almost twice". But it is 65% heavier, which is a fair bit.

